# Opinion about beginner level DSLR camers



## ssa2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

What are the beginner level DSLR models available in the market ?
Is canon eos 550d suitable for beginners ?
Share ur opinions


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 4, 2012)

I started with a Canon 500d (Rebel T1i), and it was a great choice. Easier to learn on, and took some really great photos with it. I am now (after just under 2 years) upgrading to the Canon 7D.
The 550d is a step up from the 500d, and a good choice in my humble opinion. Either way, best of luck with your decision.


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 4, 2012)

T2i will be great for beginner hobbyist.  But many argue that you should just invest in 60D or 7D if you think you will end up upgrading your gear down the road anyway.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Sep 4, 2012)

If you dont plan on getting professional results, a crop sensor dslr like any rebel is perfect. My mother in law has had the same canon rebel for the past 5 years and loves it. She also has only had one lens the entire time. 18-55mm. And it works for her, so to each their own.


----------



## zombiemann (Sep 4, 2012)

Just remember it's not the camera that takes the photograph, it is the photographer.  A camera is just a tool. It's like the old saying "Guns don't kill people, people kill people", except it's "cameras don't take bad photos, photographers take bad photos".   A high dollar super expensive rig will not ensure professional images.  No matter what camera you get, read the manual and learn as much as you can about the art and science of photography.  

The T2i/550d is a great camera.  It's flexible but has a fairly straightforward interface.  It is the camera I use and I have been nothing but happy with it.  The 18-55 kit lens that comes with it is capable of producing good high quality images if you take the time to learn how.


----------



## Bram (Sep 4, 2012)

Best thing to do with any camera you would consider buying. Go to the store and hold it. If you like the feel and you know its power. BOOM! purchase made..


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 4, 2012)

Disregard the comment about professional results-in general. You can get top notch quality out of a consumer grade DSLR if you master the skills to do so. Somewhere down the line and under a microscope you might feel the professional pinch, but chances are you'd never be in a situation to tell the difference between images from the entry level cameras to full frame unless you got into the heavy professional demands.

The 550D/T2i was introduced in 2010. It's an incredible camera and will allow you to get what you put into it-if you learn it you will get amazing results. If you don't you'll get the same quality images as any good point and shoot can produce. 

It is also not the most current camera in it's class for Canon. The 600D/T3i was introduced in 2011 and in 2012 The 650D/T4i. Does that matter? Not really much. There are definite improvements in technology, but overall the basic function of the camera is the same across the board. If you are using it for video the T4i has some major points in it's favor including auto focus for amateurs who need it-most pro's are manually focusing video so that wouldn't matter. 
If you are using it for low light or low contrast situations the focus system is a pretty significant improvement from the T2i. There are 9 CROSS TYPE sensors in the T4i and one in the T2i. Does that make a huge difference overall? Not for general use, but for certain situations it might. 
If you intend to be shooting in low light situations the T4i has quite a bit of benefits to it with a higher ISO allowance. If you will be shooting sports the T4i has a faster frame per second rate. 
Overall, are those things enough to make me want the T4i? As a GENERAL shooter no. As a sports photographer yes. 
If the T4i isn't in your budget? The T2i will not disappoint you in the slightest. Or the T3i which I haven't even tossed out it's info.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 4, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Disregard the comment about professional results-in general. You can get top notch quality out of a consumer grade DSLR if you master the skills to do so. Somewhere down the line and under a microscope you might feel the professional pinch, but chances are you'd never be in a situation to tell the difference between images from the entry level cameras to full frame unless you got into the heavy professional demands.
> 
> The 550D/T2i was introduced in 2010. It's an incredible camera and will allow you to get what you put into it-if you learn it you will get amazing results. If you don't you'll get the same quality images as any good point and shoot can produce.
> 
> ...


Very well put.


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2012)

Feel is pretty much irrelevant too.

Virtually any entry-level DSLR made by any camera maker today would be suitable. Differences between the makes, as far as image quality and functionality goes is minimal.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd happily recommend any of the rebel t[x]i cameras to the beginning photographer.  I don't think you should think about just buying the higher level one now.  I'm feeling pretty good about the cameras holding their value, given the quality of images they can produce in the proper hands.  If the time ever comes to move up, just sell the ti...it shouldn't be that big of a loss.


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 4, 2012)

PlanetStarbucks said:


> I don't think you should think about just buying the higher level one now.



If you have the money to buy higher level one now, why not?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 4, 2012)

The only time I'd recommend buying a lesser/older/lower level camera is when money just isn't there to buy the most current, highest level of technology possible. Otherwise? Buy the best you can afford.


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2012)

But, don't forget you need to buy some accessories and maybe a second lens.


----------

